# MovinG TO Wellington



## nidashahbaz (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey! 
We are family of three: my husband, me, and 4 year old son. We are thinking of moving to Wellington and would really appreciate some help.
The overall weekly expenses we came up with our
House Rent: $350
Grocery: $250
Utilities: $60 
Entertainment : $60
Public Transport: $ 30 


What other costs are we likely to incur?
Is there a car road tax? How much?
Do we have to pay a month deposit for the rent? How much?
Is Childcare really as expensive as $180 per week? Is there anything cheaper?


Additionally, I am a finance graduate with 0 years of experience but 3 years of experience in teaching (no qualification).
What kind of job can I expect to get and at what salary?

Any other help or advice would also be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nidashahbaz said:


> Hey!
> We are family of three: my husband, me, and 4 year old son. We are thinking of moving to Wellington and would really appreciate some help.
> The overall weekly expenses we came up with our
> House Rent: $350
> ...


Hi,

Rent assumption may be a little low, however all depends where you live in the area. Maybe another $100 a week for a decent family house.
Groceries should be fine.
You may get away with less for utilities ? You'll only have electricity and gas to pay for and only have to pay for gas if it is connected. Unlikely you'll have to pay for water in Wellington as it is paid through rates. There aren't many properties with water meters. 

Others:
Refuse collection - buy the bags from the supermarket or rent a wheelie bin....they both work out around the same $400-$500 per year.
Mobile phone charges ?
Landline in the house ?
Broadband internet in the house ?
Sky or cable TV in the house ?
Home or contents insurance ?
Medical insurance if desired ?

If you intend to purchase a car, there is an annual vehicle license (road tax) fee of $135 for a petrol car or $230 for a diesel car regardless of engine size. Have a look here for a list of cars and charges New and Used Car Reviews | Vehicle Ratings | RightCar NZ
If you buy a diesel vehicle you will also have to buy road user charges (RUC's) which are purchased in blocks of 1000 KM's and $63. This is because diesel fuel is not taxed at the pump so what you don't pay at the pump you pay in road user charges. In relation, petrol is taxed at the pump and is over double the cost of diesel but there are no road user charges for a petrol car.
Good idea to also pay for annual car insurance. It isn't mandatory but highly advisable to have it.
Your vehicle will also have to undergo an annual or bi-annual (depending on age) warrant of fitness.

When renting and assuming an agent has offered you a place, on signing the contract you will have to pay 3 or 4 x weekly amount in a bond which is lodged with the government (4 x weekly amount is the maximum and protected by law). You'll also have to pay 1 week or 2 weeks rent up front depending on the agreement you have negotiated. You will also have to pay 1 week rent plus GST as a letting fee, so to conclude you may have to pay around 6 or 7 x the weekly rent up front at least 1 month before moving in.
On the day you move in you will have to start paying your weekly or fortnightly rent depending on your negotiated agreement to maintain your advance rent.

Yes childcare is expensive. We paid around $180/$190 a week for 4 full days at Kindercare in Johnsonville. It was over $200 a week for full time 5 days a week. Depending on the visa status you can get a grant of 20 - 30 hrs per week (depending on the childcare establishment) which reduces the weekly costs but this is only for 3 years olds and above until they attend school. Everything is included in that - food, nappies, drinks. It was a total care package.
You may find cheaper care if you provide a packed lunch and other necessities.
You could send your child so a PORSE childminder who look after up to 5 kids at their own homes and costs around $30 a day full time.

Sorry unable to help with the work expectations. You'll find it difficult without NZ experience as it is key here in many industries.


----------



## nidashahbaz (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks so much for your reply. It is of much help. Another question I have is what should we bring with us?
All the houses I have found online are furnished so should we not ship our furniture? 
The furniture (bedroom, dining, sofas) and electronic appliances (washing machine, television, fridge, oven, lamps) we have now, are relatively new. So is it advisable to ship them with us or sell it?

And if we do ship, then what things should we ship and what things should we leave?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nidashahbaz said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. It is of much help. Another question I have is what should we bring with us?
> All the houses I have found online are furnished so should we not ship our furniture?
> The furniture (bedroom, dining, sofas) and electronic appliances (washing machine, television, fridge, oven, lamps) we have now, are relatively new. So is it advisable to ship them with us or sell it?
> 
> ...


Unsure where you've been looking, but in my experience long term rentals are usually unfurnished.....you'll pay more for a shorter term furnished rental.
Have a look on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me for long term rentals.
Bring everything you own and more as goods here are expensive to replace. Don't leave anything as you can always sell here if there's something you don't wish to keep. Have a look on the NZ customs and MPI websites for a list of things not to bring.


----------



## beckyandandy (Feb 3, 2016)

Our container from the UK has just arrived. We have a box labeled "why did we bring this, what were we thinking" that I fast filling up 

What area you looking at renting in Wellington?


----------

